# first day in the yak



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

hers some fish i caught first day in me yak

first little flatty


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

couple of flatties after that than this thing faught like a little marlin


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

last catch of the day was this nice bream

geez i love this yak fishing stink boat hasnt moved in the last week

cheers mik


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Sweet haul Mik - the second fish looks like a long tom/garfish - many congrats and heaps more to come


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Garfish? :shock: looks like a longtom to me.  
Nice first session mate, hope we see many more pics like that.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice fishin Mik. Love the bream. Definitely a longtom


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Good fun from a kayak eh?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Needlefish. Ha.

Z


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Ripper Bream!

What were you using - lures or bait?


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

deano

mate i was using a spuigy wriggler in the pink that got the bream

long tom bait prawn

squigy flick bait and fish for the rest

john

awsome from the yak cant get enough of it

cheers mik


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

8) nice work mate......glad your enjoying the new yak


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good one mik, its a real hoot isn't it, very addictive


----------

